# Events Calendar?



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Once I'm up and about, back training etc. I'd like to start getting out to various events, meet and support some of you as so many have given me some of the best advice and help.

I won't ever be competing myself but I'm sure that getting in the thick of it will motivate me further and push me to work harder.

Quite fancy getting some time away from home and I've got some family up north to visit too, so I've spotted one event on the board that's already pencilled in.

So the point of the thread ....

I clicked on the calendar, hoping to see the various events through the year but all I found was ..... Birthdays!

Whilst birthdays are great, I'd rather see Comps, shows, events etc.

Are these in a calendar anywhere?

And, if not, why not? Can we make this happen or is it not worth the effort?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the sound of this.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It is a good idea Leigh

Have a look at these in the meantime

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/events.html

http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Good idea.

Here's one. Wales' strongest man. Two weeks away.

http://www.celticcarnage.com/competitions/wales-strongest-man-2012/wales-strongest-man.php

Dave Titterton and Terry Hollands are due to be there.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm definitely going to the UKBFF British finals and also the British Grand Prix


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pscarb was looking into an events calendar as ukms athletes go without mention yet this place is filled with banter flirting sexual innuendos and bulls1t its about time this was set up .


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> Pscarb was looking into an events calendar as ukms athletes go without mention yet this place is filled with banter flirting sexual innuendos and bulls1t its about time this was set up .


For me, it would be so much easier to have it to hand in one easy place. A lot of the guys on here work away, in different places around the UK and so maybe they could attend things more easily, if they were aware of them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope you dont mind but l have moved this to the suggestions forum :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> Pscarb was looking into an events calendar as ukms athletes go without mention yet this place is filled with banter flirting sexual innuendos and bulls1t its about time this was set up .


Thank you !!

Not just me then, thank fu*k..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> Not just me then, thank fu*k..


defo not just you mate .

i honestly think an events calendar for all manner of events of a sporting nature would be a good addition and it should be made at the top so everybody can see it 24/7 .

things i would like to see is people updating events that they would like this also would extend through the sections of the board like cooking personal care mma and the like so it gives board advertisers the ability to advertise an event they will be at .


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah great idea as i cant offer decent advice on here to some of the top guns so lending support when an event is on that i can get to is the least i could do. This forum has afterall changed my life.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hope you dont mind but l have moved this to the suggestions forum :thumbup1:


of course not, Milky. Better place for it to be taken notice of


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I love the idea. It has been talked about in the past - would be good to see it up!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Could we have a facility to say whether we would be attending it as well so we could actually meet up and see what us great folk on UKM look like in real life


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Could we have a facility to say whether we would be attending it as well so we could actually meet up and see what us great folk on UKM look like in real life


Brilliant idea.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Could we have a facility to say whether we would be attending it as well so we could actually meet up and see what us great folk on UKM look like in real life


you just wanna get some fares in yer taxi pre event meet :lol:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ewen said:


> you just wanna get some fares in yer taxi pre event meet :lol:


Ewen, is that what you think of me, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Ewen, is that what you think of me, lol


nope :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I love the idea.

To make it happen we'd need a couple of knowledgable volunteers to take responsibility for adding all of the dates.

Any takers?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm happy to add my event dates .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'll look after it  x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

V bulletin (that is the foundation of this forum) has a script for adding a calender

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/calendar.php


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Bumping this.

Did we get any further?

Can we make it happen?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Bumping this.
> 
> Did we get any further?
> 
> Can we make it happen?


From what I understand, if there are people in the know willing to help with the dates, then Lorian will sort it. He's finishing a big web project at the moment that's been taking longer than anticipated, but once that's finished he's going to be 'attacking' UK-M with all of the changes he's been planning on making


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Katy said:


> From what I understand, if there are people in the know willing to help with the dates, then Lorian will sort it. He's finishing a big web project at the moment that's been taking longer than anticipated, but once that's finished he's going to be 'attacking' UK-M with all of the changes he's been planning on making


This forum is like the un-loved ginger stepkid.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> This forum is like the un-loved ginger stepkid.


 :lol: what ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> :lol: what ?


Not meant as a dig but the clothing thing and now this idea looks like it's going to drag on. Same as locking your ginger stepkid in the cupboard under the stairs when you have visitors. Or making him go in the boot of the car when you go shopping. Everyone does that though don't they?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not meant as a dig but the clothing thing and now this idea looks like it's going to drag on. Same as locking your ginger stepkid in the cupboard under the stairs when you have visitors. Or making him go in the boot of the car when you go shopping. Everyone does that though don't they?


my wifes ginger .

i make her wear hats 

it`ll happen im sure , it will be hard choosing the right logo as it`ll be here to stay for a while .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> my wifes ginger .
> 
> i make her wear hats
> 
> it`ll happen im sure , it will be hard choosing the right logo as it`ll be here to stay for a while .


I know mate. I love this forum but sometimes when you see what other forums offer their members it does make you a bit "jel"


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I know mate. I love this forum but sometimes when you see what other forums offer their members it does make you a bit "jel"


without me slating the other forums  they need to sell merchandise and run give aways , this place attracts people because of guys like you .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I know mate. I love this forum but sometimes when you see what other forums offer their members it does make you a bit "jel"


The site is not unloved. On a personal note, we have to prioritise work for our financial sake and the sake of online businesses that rely on the work we do.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I know mate. I love this forum but sometimes when you see what other forums offer their members it does make you a bit "jel"


Event calendar aside, what else is on your wish list?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Event calendar aside, what else is on your wish list?


Clothing line

Restore the rep system so it has some meaning. All rep bars look the same at the minute.

Platinum memebrship level as discussed here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/155503-poll-uk-m-platinum-member.html

A "quote" feature - similar to a like in whereby you receive a notification is somebody quotes a post of yours.

A greater UK-M presence at shows and events. Sponsorship etc.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Clothing line
> 
> Restore the rep system so it has some meaning. All rep bars look the same at the minute.
> 
> ...


So basically things that will take alot of time and effort for the guys to put into place yet have absolutely no actually impact to the quality of information given on the forum?

The ukm presence at shows and events is down to us as members to get involved not lorian and katy, so maybe thats something you can start looking at organising then?

I dont rate the membership level system, ive made gold purely through hanging around and talking crap for long enough :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> So basically things that will take alot of time and effort for the guys to put into place yet have absolutely no actually impact to the quality of information given on the forum?
> 
> So you would have no interest in the things I suggested? You don't think they would be a worthwhile addition to the forum? Granted they wouldn't have an impact on the quality of the information on the board but you could say that about a lot of things - reps/likes/advertising/avatars/signatures/pm system etc. Why not strip it all back and have a plain white background/no ads/no avatars etc? Forums are about a lot more than pure information.
> 
> ...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was just gonna start a thread about this as an idea. Do you think it will come to fruition?


----------

